# 3T products?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Any overall feedback on 3T bars, stems, and/or seatposts? 

I was originally going to order a Bianchi 928SL, but due to the amount of crits that I need to do (even though I'm not the biggest fan), I felt that something a tad stronger might be a better idea in the long run. I decided to go with a T-Cube instead, which is fine since it's significantly less expensive. I still want to keep the bike fairly light.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

A 3T ARX Team stem may have ate my friends carbon bars. Torqued correctly and carbon paste used and they cracked from the clamp outward. 

Disclaimer: I did say may.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Juanmoretime said:


> A 3T ARX Team stem may have ate my friends carbon bars. Torqued correctly and carbon paste used and they cracked from the clamp outward.
> 
> Disclaimer: I did say may.


Good to know. I definitely dig their Limited seat post, which is pretty darn light and has numbers on the side. Their bars would seem nice. I'm not partial to any stems at the moment.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have the ergo team bars with the short drop - torqued properly no problems - also the most comfortable bars I own. 

Also have the high end seat post - well pasted, clicked for a while, not any more. Torqued a little oast spec to get rid of the click. Other than being light and the graphics, there is nothing special about this seatpost


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

pdh777 said:


> I have the ergo team bars with the short drop - torqued properly no problems - also the most comfortable bars I own.
> 
> Also have the high end seat post - well pasted, clicked for a while, not any more. Torqued a little oast spec to get rid of the click. Other than being light and the graphics, there is nothing special about this seatpost


I'm not sure which bars I'll go with, but they're still pretty high up. I like the idea of the ergo bars, but I'm kind of looking at round bars up top in case I need to throw on some aero bars.

I didn't really think the seat post was anything out of the ordinary, but it seemed pretty darn light and would like something with numbers on the side in case I need to lower the height for travel.

Not sure on the stem at this point. That'll boil down to who makes the length+angle I need. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I'm not sure which bars I'll go with, but they're still pretty high up. I like the idea of the ergo bars, but I'm kind of looking at round bars up top in case I need to throw on some aero bars.


I've got the Ergonova bars on two bikes (one pro, one team) and both have a wide clamp area (maybe an inch on both sides of the Arx stem), enough to clamp on aerobars, or in my case, headlight and computer.

I have two bikes set up with full 3T componentry (minus forks). 1 is Ergonova, and Arx Pro, and Doric LTD seatpost, and 2 is Ergonova, Arx, and Doric Team. Really clean design, and they give me exactly what I expect from them. Haven't had any problems. Team seatpost slipped once, resulting in a scar about an inch and a half along the side, my fault for not making sure I had the seatpost clamped tight enough during assembly.

Forgot to mention, the 3T Team stuff is on a Bianchi, too. 1885, kind of the little aluminum brother to the T-cube, based on their B4P heirarchy.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cool! I think the seat post is on order, but everything else is pending at the moment.


----------



## bikehorr (Nov 28, 2008)

I've gone to using their bars(ergonova) very nice reach and drop and flat top,very comfortable.


----------



## hoogerland (Sep 18, 2009)

I had the LTD seat post. It's light, but the clamping mechanism was weird. It seemed to not leave enough space for adjustment.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

3T makes some really nice solid looking components. I ride a 3T stem and Handlebar on all 3 of my bikes. Never a problem.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I have 3T ARX Team stem (alloy) & Ergosum (carbon) bars ... 100% satisfied. Excellent fit and finish.

I did use carbon assembly paste on contact surfaces, used a torque wrench, and tightened the stem's faceplate screws incrementally in a criss-crossing pattern.

I like 3T enough, that I bought cheaper/heavier 3T Pro-Team versions for my backup bike.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LTD seat post and bars ('09) on order. Probably not getting the stem. It's nice, but more than I want to spend at the moment.


----------

